# Smoking Kingfish



## dougk21 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hello, I am stumped on how to smoke a Kingfish.  I hear that a brine is the best way, however, I don't know what time, and temp, and for how long.  Can anyone help?  I think a fruit wood to add, but I am not sure.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 1, 2017)

Try a dry brine. 4:1 brown sugar to kosher salt. Cover bottom of non-reactive dish with layer of brine. Place fillet on Brine. Cover fillet with brine. Add another layer of fish cover repeat as needed. Place in fridge for 6-8 hours. 

Take out rinse well pat dry, season with whatever you like. Use powdered spices. Garlic, onion, black pepper, etc. 

Place on a drying rack and allow the pellicle to form. This can take 2-4 hours. 

Smoke. I’d use a mild wood. Apple, cherry, pecan, alder, peach are all good choices. 

I like to smoke fish at lower temps and I use a step method. I start the smoker at 120-130 for the first hour. Then I upnthe pit temp 10 degrees every hour until I reach the desired IT (usually 145) for the fish or until the pit temp hits 170-180. You do not want your pit temp any higher as you’ll start rendering fat out.


----------



## lovethemeats (Nov 1, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Try a dry brine. 4:1 brown sugar to kosher salt. Cover bottom of non-reactive dish with layer of brine. Place fillet on Brine. Cover fillet with brine. Add another layer of fish cover repeat as needed. Place in fridge for 6-8 hours.
> 
> Take out rinse well pat dry, season with whatever you like. Use powdered spices. Garlic, onion, black pepper, etc.
> 
> ...


You follow what dirtsailor2003 said and you'll have some awesome tasty fish to enjoy.


----------

